# Not poodle related, but HOLY COW!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I shared this with a friend who loves corgis, and she said she'd love to do this with her corgi when she gets hers. I told her to look up corgi obediance trial on youtube, this is what she found. I laughed until I cried.






But that girl is AMAZING!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: ound: I've seen poodle zoomies, but I think that's the first time I've seen Corgi zoomies!! :lol:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

That reminds me of a little black poodle we live with. As soon as he's off leash, he's off like a poodle on speed. :lol: The girl is amazing, so is her dog.


----------

